# Holy crap - Extreme mod and tank



## KZOR (30/7/16)

16V HFG (Human Fog Machine)
This is apparently a 3000W device.
Cannot imagine how warm it must get from a single vape. 





Mason 40mm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (30/7/16)

Over rated imo


----------

